# Dzelži / Hardware >  Lietoti datori kādu labāk izvēlēties?

## janys

Inetl pentium -4 atmiņa 1024Mb cieatais disks -500Gb HP dators
Intel pentium - dual core atmiņa 1024Mb cietais disks 80Gb Dell

----------


## ansius

dual core, cietnis gan pamazs, bet to viegli ir labot...

----------


## Isegrim

Vai _čipsetam_, tavuprāt, nekādas nozīmes nav? Visu tikai CPU, RAM un HDD lielums nosaka?

----------

